# Tortoises (merged experts req & pets)



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey there, 

I've met a few people on chat who have pet tortoises so decided we could share our stories and tips here! Seems like most tortoises have a toe fetish.

My toroise is called Willy, I thiknk it's a girl and about 7 years old. She is 12cm long and a testudo marginata. Her favourite hobby is pooing in her bathing water!  

Kay xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya .... I would love to get a tortoise ..... where could I get one from ? Can anybody help with a reputable place etc etc.

thanx Laura


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Kay!

Lovely chatting to you last night, great idea for the tortoise post!

Well, I have two girl tortoises, Edna who I adopted, not sure of her exact age but has been guessed as 60 - 70 years old.  She's huge and weighs about 1/2 stone!  Then there's little fluffy, she's only 3 and is tiny in comparison.  They live separately at the moment but would like to have them together eventually.  Kay does Willy live outside? 

They are both hibernating at the moment, tonight I have been getting ready for fluffy to wake up, I will be bringing her out of hibernation tomorrow morning, fingers crossed everything is ok, I find hibernation time quite stressful, the worry!    willy   edna   fluffy  Will probably wake Edna up next weekend.  Edna went into hibernation 31/10/06 and Fluffy 31/12/06 - I've missed them and can't wait to see them again!

Laura, I shall get some links for you to start looking about - I would urge anyone NEVER to go to a petshop and buy a tortoise, they need specialist care and attention/looking after, a breeder will be able to help you with this and get the set up right for their housing etc.  You'll also pay 2 - 3 times the price at a pet shop.  Next time I post I will have links for you Laura.

Kay - they just don't care where they poo!!!  You manage to get yours to bathe?  Neither of mine will do it out of choice.  I'll let you know weights and sizes when they are out of hibernation.  

Fingers crossed for tomorrow - i'll be scouring the fields for food in the morning!!

Take care all

Sally


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Sally - yeh, Willy always goes for a bath in the morning. She is outside now but only during the day as the temperature drops so she gets an evening bathe under a special light. I don't hibernate her as the temperature does not drop enough here in the winter to keep a constant low temperature...I read on the internet that this was okay and she doesn't seem to have a problem with it...is this right?

Hope Fluffy woke up okay this morning.

Laura, I live in Spain so don't know about getting tortoises in Britain. sorry.

Kay xxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Thanx Girls ..... I would never get one from a petshop as I've heard soooo many stories of such things going v v wrong  

I'm in the process of searching the web for relevant info etc etc as I don't wanna just rush into things and get stuck    

xx Laura


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Ladies!

Good news - fluffy woke up and appears to be in just as good health as before hibernation - she lost only 5g in weight so I am really chuffed, she's weighing in at 495g.  It says they should eat within 48 hours of waking - she's a greedy little thing and was chomping away within 4 hours.

She has to be inside for a while, its too chilly here to be out just yet - so my front room is a lovely tortoise house at the moment.  Damn the british weather.  She has a lamp to provide heat for basking.  Even when they are outside in the summer I have to provide heat lamps for basking.  The big tort has her own shed, its got heating for early season and a basking lamp is on all the time during the day for her, she has free access to all of the garden so she can please herself.  The little one shares her time between the house and the garden - now she's a little bigger she will be in the garden more this year.  I bought her a house last year, its a little wooden playhouse for children - its cute got a front door and windows, she's too little to got lost so going to make a penned in area next to the house so she can come and go as she pleases but I can't lose her!  I got electric in there too so shes got a basking lamp.

I'm intruiged - does willy bath of her own choice or do you put her in it?!?!  Mine have to be put in it and they are not impressed.  Does she drink?  There's so much conflicting info on whether tortoises drink or not.  Do you give her calcium with her food - i do but stuggling to find any so going to get in touch with the lady I apopted from.  Also, since coming out of hibernation fluffy isn't too regular (enough information) so could do with some advice there.

I need to order some seeds - I spent years ridding my garden of weeds, now i'm trying to grow them!!!!

Sounds like you do the right thing about bringing her in at night, yes, the light is good!  They should have about 12 hours a day.  For mine the lamps come on at 6.30am - in the heat of summer they usually make their way outside by 9, the lamps stay on until 6.30pm - big one usually goes to bed about 4.30 - 5.30 - little one stays up till the light goes out.  Not sure about the not hibernating, its probably different you being in spain, and species vary.  I was told its best to do as they do in the wild, my case thats hibernating.  Is it warm enough for willy to be outside all year or does she have to come in for some of it?

Love to all & tortoises

Sally


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

laura - have PM'd you with a couple of links.

If you have any questions just ask hun x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Typed yesterday but it wouldn't post ? ?? ? Willy chooses to bathe so I guess I'm lucky. I buy calcium powder but in England you can get cuttle fidh in the pet shops that you can grate on or they can nibble off. Willy is having a stroll around the lounge at the moment...ever noticed that their tails swing from side to side as they walk! It's really funny  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Girls  

Just been informed of this thread, how brilliant.  I thought we were the only ones      

We have just the one tortoise called "Tom" he is a Hermann variety and we have had him for about a year and a half and he has attitude.

Kay, I would say that Tom used to poo and wee in his bath but has grown out of this  

Linda xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I have *always *wanted a tortoise, and I have been reading this thread with interest.

At the moment I have one cat and some chickens. Can anyone send me some links on reputable places to get one from? I realise that the are endangered in the wild and have to be bred in the UK now.

Is there a tortoise rescue society? All my cats have always been rescues.

Hello Spaykay! At least you have the sunny weather for your tortoise in Spain!

Jules
xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Jules (I've met you before!) and Linda

Glad some more people have popped in here. I can't help with websites as I bought mine in Spain and have no idea what goes on in Brita¡n. Everyone thinks tortoises just sleep and walk slowly, I think they're cool. My DH bought Willy for me as a surpise gift after a BFN awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Sally - forgot to mention that - YES - Willy does drink frmo her bowl, not a lot, but she does.

Kay xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kay!

Yes, I'm sure that someone will be able tell me, must be lovely for your tortoise to live in sunny Spain rather than the cold UK.

Jules
xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Jules ~ We got Tom from a Pet Shop in Leeds.  He was born in Slovinia (sp?) but has got all the correct paperwork etc.  I know that you can buy them on the tinernet but we just weren't sure about the delivery aspect of things  

I agree Kay they are just the coolest pets ever    We could watch him for hours which sounds bizzare but he runs around in his box and climbs on things and then falls over    He doesn't have a water bowl as we were told that they get the water from food like cucumber and tomato which he has daily.  

He even has his own bedroom compartment in his box with a radiator    

Linda x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey there Linda

Willy doesn't use her bowl just for drinking, she also likes a bit if a bathe just for fun, yours might enjoy it too, a vet I spoke to said it was good for them. Willy at the moment just munches her food then finds a corner and sleeps! Very exciting I don't think.  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening All  

Where are you all?

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Here I am!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi there - love this thread.

I have two tortoises; Speedy and Harry - they're both girls though.

I got given Speedy when I was 8 but a girl at school whose mum wouldn't let her have her anymore.  She was only tiny and fitted in the palm of my hand and was a couple of years old.  Then my great grandmother found Harry and gave her to me too, no idea how old Harry is but has always been the same size.  I've had them for 32 years now!!  

Speedy still lays eggs but Harry has never had any.  A woman up the road has a boy tortoise (also called Speedy!) she bought him down for a visit and my two had a fight over him it was hilarious. 

They have a little house in the garden and just stay out there but at the moment I bring them in at night as it's still a little chilly.

Mine have a shallow bowl and do drink from it (although not often).  

Dunnie xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, my mum slept in the same room as Willy the other night and she was in her bowl morning and night!!! Willy seems to love a swim, or a drink or a wet dump!  

Do you ever take your tortoises to the vets just for a check up even if they're not ill or anything?

Kay xxx


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

No, last time I took Harry to the vets was because he wasn't eating after waking from hibernation.  He didn't really know what to do and had to look it up in a book and just weighed him to check whether he was underweight and said that I needed to feed her live yoghurt which seemed to do the trick.  

Unless you're going to take them to a vet that specialises in reptiles I wouldn't bother.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Evening All!

Apologies for lack of posts - been a busy couple of weeks!

Kay, dunnie is right, would only be worth going to a reptile specialist, I took my two along when I was taking one of the other pets just for a quick check - they were more excited to see a tortoise than knowing much about them.  He insisted she was a he, she is not!!  The best way of checking their health is weekly weighs (I admit i don't usually do it weekly but try for at least monthly) and measuring them and keeping records - they should be heavier and the same time for the previous year.  There's a chart for checking health but not really is for hatchlings or juveniles, its called the Jackson Ratio (weight in grams / length in mm) you have probably come across it but if not worth a look.

A friend who I adopted Edna from is going to come see me in the next couple of weeks, she's an expert and who I always turn to if I need to know anything.  She's going to show me how to tube them, mainly so I can worm them  - it will also come in useful if I ever have to administer medication or anything, kinda scary but will have to be brave.  The main reason for coming is to make my garden into tortoise heaven, need a few ideas.  I'll also see if she needs a foster home for any more  

Dunnie, be interested in your set up and what plants you have in your garden. You've been keeping them for so long, 32 years, wow!  My eldest i've had for 3 years (aged 60-70ish we think), but I found an egg in my garden last year and she must have layed it, I was so excited (well, the dog found it lol).  I was told she must be happy to have layed.  As far as I know shes not been mated so would not be fertilised.  Only ever found the one but it must have been her.  The yongest is 3 years old, i'm thinking i'd like to breed from her someday.  Maybe before then I'd like to have an egg to incubate and hatch, or at least have a tortoise from a hatchling.

Hope eveyone has had a nice easter holiday - wow, how lucky were we with the weather, its been so gorgeous, lovely weather if your a tortoise lol.  Mine are out in the day but bringing them in a night, will be glad when its a touch warmer outside so they can please theirselves where they want to go.  I wish I could let the little one run lose rather than having pen but she's so little would be so easy to lose her!!!  The big one has a shed with heater and basking lamp and free run of the garden, little one has a wooden playhouse with basking lamp (need to sort heating etc yet before end of summer) and i'm going to make up some sort of fenced area for her outside.  Need to get some weeds growing aswell I want a nice tortoise garden so they can fend for themselves.  Been to the garden centre today looking for tortoise friendly plants.  Found a website to buy tortoise mixture seeds to grow, its a bit pricey but think I will give it a go.

What supplements does everyone one use for calcium?  Calcium flour (think it was limestone flour or something) was what I tried last sprinkled over it.  Kay I tried cuttle fish grated over their food, wouldn't touch it and was quite tricky to get enough in them.  The little one eats anything, I struggle with big one sometimes and if its got something over it she turns her nose up.

Kay, edna's been drinking well this week, which I am pleased about as she has just come out of hibernation it will help flush all the nasty stuff away - she's doing really well.  I've been giving her more shallow water to stand in which seems to have done the trick.  Cause i'm bringing her inside at night she keeps waking up and charging round the house at all hours!

Take care eveyone


xxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy's roaming arounf the house at the mo, hope she doesn't wee or poo!!! Yuck!!! Where can you get those seeds? My balcony doesn't grow weeds and so I rely on commercial crap, although Willy doesn't complain!! 

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening All  

How is everyone and their tortoises  

We use the calcium powder sprinkled over his food every few days.  Its supposed to help with their shell.

Tom went to the vets last year as he had worms   I found one coming out of his   and he ended up being wormed then we had to take him back again for another dose and he's supposed to go once a year now.

Kay ~ Have you tried Ebay for weed seeds?  DH brought some last year from there but we haven't sown them as yet however, we did grow rocket and lettuce last year and he loved it    I personally think he is spoilt  

Has anyone else got a tortoise that digs?  He seems to think that once he has been outside that he can then try and escape whilst in his home and constantly digs.  He will also have a mad half hour when he just runs round and round in circles  

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Remember that they intermittently excrete salmonella, so do becareful with them, we used to advise all out oncology pts to not touch them when on treatment.
Although I had 2 as a child.
L x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I always wash my hands after handling Willy L!

Lodgey...that sounds dodgey buying weeeeeed seeds on Ebay   ! 

I heard that rose leaves are good and Willy loves them, the flowers are pretty too....mind you, Willy also tries to eat our rug!!!! When she pulls to bite, her whole body moves forward  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kay ~ I know it does.  Wonder what will grow when we plant them  

Tom had his first dandelions of the year today, he wasn't too sure to begin with but they have gone  

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy likes dandelion leaves but I can't pick them near here incase someone has used weed killer. Read a missing sign for Thomas the tortoise this weekend in Alicante, gone missing from his garden awwww. He had a squished shell where a lorry had squashed him against a kerb and it seems that some naughty person has now stolen him.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

hi all

Sorry I haven't replied in ages, been feeling sorry for ourselves after BFN.

At the moment my two are lucky and have the run of the whole garden - I feed them lettuce, cucumber, they love dandelion leaves and they tend to munch on some of the leaves of my flowers.  I did try planting lettuce but they just ignored it!  I used to have runner beans and they loved the leaves on those.  One of them loves cat poop if any of the local cats visit (yuk) and loves cat food (but you're not really supposed to let them have things like that).

I bought some of those tortoise pellets and they absolutely love them - haven't got any this year yet.  They're good but you have to be careful you don't give them too many and also they can then only want them.

Mine are loving all this sunny weather and enjoying basking all day long.

Dunniex


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Girls!

Apologies for not being around much!

I'm going to try show you a pic of my girls if I can work out how to put it on ....

Spaykay - you can get the weed seeds from Herbiseed at http://www.tlady.clara.net/herbiseed.htm Its not that cheap but I am going to give it a go this year, I like to keep the diet as natural as possible and avoid too much supermarket food.

Everyone, a wicked tort site to check out is http://www.tlady.clara.net/id16.htm Has a great feeding guide for med tortoises

Where does everyone get calcium powder from I am completely out and need to get some?

The sunshine has been great - its lovely to see them back in the garden enjoying the sun. The old dear tort has been really lively bless her. Weeds I feed are dandelion, clover, sow thistle, plantains, vetch, mallow, dead nettle. I bought a shrub they can eat its called hibiscus - they can eat leaves and flowers its quite a nice shrub but hasn't grown much yet. The flowers are beautiful. I have tried a bit of fruit a couple of times as a treat but neither of mine have showed any interest. They do love flowers though.

I can't work out how to post my pics, will find out for next time.

Wishing us and torts lots of sunshine!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oooo, I could get hibiscus easily, Willy'd love that to go with his rose petals. 

Sorry to hear about the BFN Dunnie. I've just been told that 99% chance I will have to use donor egg so am in schock at the mo so a bit down too.

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Again apologies from me, but have been away with work most weeks now.

Tom's doing well, although feeding for England at the moment.  One of his favourite foods is Pak Choi (Chinese Vegetable) it can be quiet hard to get hold of, although sure the supermarkets think we're mad when we say oh don't worry its only for the tortoise    

Love to you all.

xxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I just went to get Willy in out of the rain because it's raining a storm - but I can't because he's enjoying drinking thye rain so much  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Evening all!

Its not been so nice today here was cloudy so didn't get that warm until late afternoon.  Here's hoping for lots of sunshine for the weekend  

Big torts outside now, I wasn't at home so mum went round for me at lunch to feed them, it must have been quite chilly cause when she got there big one was at back door trying to get in the house!

Its great we've had such brilliant weather, she's outside all the time, she's got her lamp and bed in her house (shed) - she made her own way back bed first night back out. 

I'm useless still not ordered the weed seeds  
Still not found calcium powder ..

I must get more organised

Everyone have a nice weekend 

Love

S x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

What do your tortoises poos look like?

Kay xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
Great thread  
I've not got a tortoise , but i've always liked them , I've often thought i'd like to have one as a pet , and this thread has been very informative for me .
Cheers
Freespirit
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kay ~ Tom's look like a long thin thing       bit lose in consistancy 

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh good, Willy's used to be quite solid and a bit hay like. They are now dark, long and a bit squigy, thought she had the runs but sounds okay.

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Kay* ~ Just wanted to say all the best for tomorrow 

Tom has now started excavations in his box, he is moving stuff around and generally climbing over everything in sight, including his food bowl. He also is getting into the habit of throwing his food all over the place   Men ~ ey

Hope you and your tortoises are all well.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS *Scooby*. How ya feeling? Willy is making a right mess of the balcony, pooping everywhere! Grogeous weather for him.

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Feeling fine ta ~ how about you?

Thinking of lending Tom to Pickfords if he wants to go into removals


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Hows everyone and their torts?  Our UK torts must be hating the weather right now, its not fun for them!  Had to keep little one indoors, Kay its not stopped raining for days!!!  Bring back the sunshine!!



I didn't reply to the poop post - sorry ladies!  Little one don't seem to be going daily atm, need to up the temperature a bit I think.  When she does they're quite dark and quite solid.  Edna is dark also but usually looser.  Kay i've noticed they have been a little hay like recently, first time I've seen it like that.  I've upped the temperature, maybe it wasn't high enough for her or she may have been munching on grass. Shes definately not fully digesting for some reason.  They are not like other animals, its certainly not obvious if anything is wrong.  I've fallen behind in weighing the last month or so need to get myself organised better.  I think weighing and seeing what comes out of them is prob the best way of checking on their health.  The rule of thumb is they should be heavier than they were on the same day the previous year.

I've still not worked out how to put a photo onto a post - anyone know?

Take care everyone,

Love

S x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Love the tortoise pic. Willy is in her glory at the mo, stuffing her face silly, even eating our jeans when we're siting out there!   25 degrees at least everyday so even out at night now. Found her on her back today...ooooops....hasn't learnt how to flip herself yet. Poos are more solid now, the weather changes them sooooo much , it's amazing!!

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening Ladies 

I wish we had the same lovely weather Kay, it poured all day yesterday and I meant it poured  

Had Tom out in the garden this afternoon although he isn't bothered for grass he prefers the concrete and then trys to eat the little pebbles that we have got    We bought him some more logs last weekend and he has started to climb over them which is funny as he has got what seems no sense of balance and just falls off or hits his nose on the side  

Hope your all OK.

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Scooby - saw your news on 2WW thread

Congratulations hun fantastic news!!!!  



Enjoy the months ahead,

Love & best wishes xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

awww thank you so much Lastgirl  

Well Tom is still digging for England, Wales and Scotland at this rate.  Does anyone else have a tortoise that digs alot?

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Mine would if she had any soil to dig. Flipped herself over yesterday and then started exploring my potted plants....silly tortoise!

Kay xxx

P.S. Scooby....WOOHOO youuUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Dont' know if anyone pops in here anymore but....do any of your tortoises have a white calcim looking soft lump come out with their wee wee? Any idea what it is?

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure where it comes from but he does have whiteish looking substance in his box, might be his wee  

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Apologies for not posting in a while - been having a few moments!!

Kay, the white stuff in the wee is just calcium, its supposed to be there.  They excrete what they don't use, it is supposed to come out with the wee but be separate if that makes sense. It being there is a sign of good health.  What is it with checking what comes out of a tortoise lol.  I guess its the most obvious way to check their health.

Do you ladies weigh and keep records?  I'm not as much as I should atm.

Scooby - how bad is this weather!!!  Kay you are so lucky it has been absolutely awful here has rained pretty much constantly for over a month.  Scooby, do your torts live outside all the time?  I have a little one and am not sure whether to just put her out and leave her to get on with it or wait for things to get a bit drier.  She has a run and a house to go into if she's clever enough to work it out lol, its a kids playhouse so has plenty of room if she's in there.

Love to all


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah gawd no he doesn't live outside.  DH made him a house that currently sits in our dining room      It has all his lamps etc in it and lots of logs to entertain him.

We do take him out when the weather is nice but he always sleeps inside.  However, he does have a habit of eating concrete everytime we take him out.  He must be the only tortoise that doesn't eat grass    

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thought i'd show you this link, not sure if you saw it on the general board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102288.0

Makes me sick.

Scooby, my baby tort tries to eat concrete, she'll sit there trying to bite the paving slabs!! Old one don't do it so they obviously get wiser as they get older. Little one tries to eat everything she comes into contact with, that why I can't let her have free run of garden, have caught her eating small stones before now. Plus she's small so i'd only end up losing her. She really makes me laugh at feeding time, she is so fast and charges over when i'm putting the food down. Old one is much more chilled out and takes everything in her stride, although she can be quite speedy when she wants to be.

Love to all x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG Lastgirl, that's unbelievable that link, how sad. 

Thanks for the info on the white stuff, I thought it may be that. Willy is loving the sunshine, she sleeps with her head hanging out, she looks drunk   She stretches so high to catch the rays and is eating like a pig.

Scooby, my tortoise eats stones and concrete too, maybe it's their way of rubbing their jaw down or something? 

kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is ok?  Tortoises all keeping well?

Its been a dreadful summer for them this year, been more time under the lamp than basking away in the sunshine,  big one has hardly ventured out the last month or so, just sits under her lamp.

Sad news, think I am going to try to rehome the little one - I feel I don't have enough time to give her the best.  Big one is different, she looks after herself, knows what she can eat and what she can't, knows her way around the garden, but little one's not developed much of a brain yet me thinks lol - she eats everything she comes into contact with and I worry leaving her outside - plus with weather like we have had i'm not at home enough to fetch her in and out.  Don't like her living inside because they need the UV from the sunshine to grow properly, but she's too little to leave to it.  Proper husbandry is so important when they are young.  I haven't really got the time so think she'll be better off with someone who has.  Have cried my eyes out coming to this decision, I love all my animals so much, but I think it is the right decision for her - i'll just have to deal with it  

Love to all


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Awewwwww, Last Girl, I'm sure someone will love your tortoise for you. Mine's loving it over here in Spain!

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kay ~ Do you mind if I send Tom out for a visit, he could do with some sun    We bought him a ping pong ball a few weeks ago and he loves it.  I know it sounds mad but he pushes it round      

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

at the ping pong ball, hilarious!!

Have spoken to my tortoise lady friend and she may have a family who will take fluffy - they are looking for a young one, they have gone away to build an indoor area and are sorting something outside.  Wish I could keep her - with working i'm not at home enough in the day to put her out / fetch her in depending on the weather.  Damn our British summers.  Damn having to work for a living!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Lastgirl

Tom lives indoors and always has done, I don't know if that makes a difference to you.  My DH built him a home with his lamps in and everything.  He gets fed once a day and is happy as larry to stay inside.

When the weather is nice and we are outside then we take him out.  Have been meaning to get him one of those rabbit runs, but the weather has just been awful so not bothered this year.

It would be a shame if you had to give her away.

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Scooby - how have you made your inside home?  It'd be great if you could tell me what its made of and whats in it - do you have water in it all the time?  Do you use anything special on the floor (i just use newspaper, there's bits of wood and pebbles / stones to clamber over.  How big is it / big is the tom - fluffy is about 7 inches long.

Thats part of the problem, I'm in quite a small house and have struggled to work out how to have something big enough that looks ok.  I'm currently using a wooden bookcase turned on its back (cost £130 for a bloody tort to live in lol)    does the job great and is big enough just don't look very nice stuck on the floor - it'd be lovely to have something that looked part of the room and more permanent.  I do have a lot to look after on my own (2 cats, 1 dog, 2 torts, 1 hamster) plus working full time and trying to keep the house looking half decent ...

Does tom try to climb the walls all the time?  Fluffy is on her back legs always trying to break out its quite funny, don't know when she's onto a loser.

Thanks for your help hun


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its made out of plywood and the sides must be about 30cms tall so he can't climb although he tries to dig, I do know what you mean about being on the back legs though    We use a special substrate that absorbs wee and poo and if they were to eat it is fully edible and won't harm him.

He is in our dining room on his own Ikea table and has a plastic roof so that when its cold we put that on to conserve the heat in there.  DH has also sectioned off a bit at the back for his bedroom which has a radiator (plastic sheet thing) that comes on in the winter to keep him warm.

We don't keep water in there as he gets all his water content from his food so we were told not to worry with water, he only weed in it anyway   typical man hey  

Hope this helps.

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oooo Scooby, what's that flooring called. We've just bought a green house with not too trasparent walls for the winter for willy, it's like a baby green house if that makes sense but is quite large (takes up half the dining room floor!). Dunno what to put on the floor though. Just put Willy a new bathing pool too which she loves, was having a little swim in it today, and a calcium (tortoise shape) block that slowly lets calcium into the water. Our flat is soooo small though and I desperately want to move, especailly now Willy is growing (about the same sizwe as Fluffy) and needs a bigger home. It really looks ridiculous a green house in the dining room! And the dining room is just an area off our lounge! Humph!

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

The flooring is a substrate, its like little pellets that you can get in huge bags from the pet shop.

Have asked DH what it is and he just called it substrate.

Let me know if your struggling

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy is enjoying carrot leaves today, yum

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Ladies

Kay, newspaper is good enough and cheap for the floor, I use that and have rock/stones and a few bits of bark in there for scrambling over.  

I use a floor tile for under the lamp - its helps retain the heat i think, I have it upside down as its slightly rougher and helps to keep the claws down.

Neither of mine particularly like water but I do insist they have a soak every couple of weeks much to their distaste!!  Apparently they suck water up thru the tail even if they don't drink it.  Occasionally mine will drink, it helps flush toxins.  I put them in water every day for the two weeks leading up to hibernation.  Keeps their insides working even though they're winding down.  I feel bad not feeding them, especially fluffy she's always stomping round looking for food, edna takes it more in her stride think she knows she's heading to the fridge lol.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Guess I'm lucky that Willy likes a splash. She tried to climb into the house yesterday and ended up on her back. SH wouldn't let me upright her but I nudged her towarda a pot where she managed to put herself right....her legs were going manic  

Does the paper not let the wee seap through to the floor? ewwwww...

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey,

Under the newspaper i've put an offcut of floor vinyl thats easy to clean, in the inside house i've lined it with heavy duty black sacks.  I get thru quite a lot of newspapers lol.  

The legs manic - lol know what you mean, they go crazy when they're upside down.  Fluffys head goes from side to side a bit as well, as fast as her legs are going!

I was sorting thru some things earlier, found some photo's from when I first had her, she looks so tiny!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy is now the grand old size of 11.7 cm, I'm so proud. SHe was 8cm when I bought her. AWwwww, that's ------------------------------------------- this long to:
        --------------------------------------------------------------- this long  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Its way too cold for tortoises here!  Poor edna didn't get up today, she's got a heater in her house but still wasn't warm enough for her - will give it another day or so but think she'll be coming in the house until she hibernates!

Its a pain cuz she's too big to be penned off so she has the run of the dining room - if i'm home then the doors are all open so she'll wonder around being nosey.  When she was inside in spring, when she woke up from hibernation she'd keep ramming the door, all I could here was bang on the door and clunk as she dropped to the floor after trying to climb thru it lol

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope everyone is ok!

Well its that time of year again .... had to fetch big tortoise inside its blinking freezing out there, she's way to big to confine anywhere so has charge of my front room (can't really call it dining room anymore lol more like a tortoise house).  I bought her in tonight going to check her soon no doubt she'll we wondering round getting her bearings, and i'll be woke up to hear 'clonk clonk' as she tries to climb through the adjoining door and drops back to the wood floor.

About 4 weeks and she'll be going in the fridge to hibernate  

Hope you and yours are all ok


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I guess Tom is living the life of luxury as he doesn't live outside but in the Dining Room    We is doing fine.  I don't like this time of year as we have to hibernate him, only did if for the first time last year and missed him like mad, its weird him not being around.

Hope your all OK.

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey All,

Just to avoid confusion I have changed my username from lastgirl, its still me

How do you hibernate Tom?  I put mine in the fridge, the big one for 14-16 weeks, little one 8-10 weeks - i find it so nerve wrecking lol

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Wondered if we had an intruder        

Yes we hibernate him in the fridge in the garage    DH even brought a DVD on how to do it last year    He goes in for about 12 weeks.

He misses Christmas as well  

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

The fridge!!! I'd never thought of that...fridge full of drugs and tortoises eh! How do yo uknow when they wake up though or if they've gone to sleep? Please tell me more. Willy is too little still I think. Gonna have to bring her in soon as the weather is chainging, she's still happy outside though.

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kay ~ Its up to you when you wake them up.  Just bring them out of the fridge and leave them in the house for 30 minutes and they will get going again.

xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

The fridge is the safest way to hibernate from what I gather, its a constant temperature - I break the seal around it a fraction and open it for a minute or so daily to circulate the air.  

My little one is only 4 and she hibernates for about 12 weeks.  I think when they are past 2 years old its safe and its there natural instinct tho not the fridge bit lol)- just keep an eye on the temperaute (i have a min/max thermometer) and depending on age/size they should be in there for a minimum of 10 weeks.  I also weigh them every few weeks to make sure they're not losing too much weight.  For 3 weeks before they go down I stop feeding/bathe daily then pop them in the fridge!  Big one knows when its time - she's already cut down herself on how much she's eating and basking and isn't very active.  Like scooby says they wake up pretty quick once you take them out and put them at room temp.

Love it when its time to wake them up.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Have got a DVD if anyone wants to borrow it  

We too have cut the seals on the fridge door, I will point out its a spare fridge in the garage.  To keep the temperature constant we were advised to fill bottles of water up and leave them in there as it can be difficult to regulate the temperature with an empty fridge.

x  x  x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

What's the DVD? Might get it for next year then won't have Willy roaming around inside in the winter. Haven't got a spare fridge though!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Help!  Has anyone cut the claws on torts before?  I really need to do big ones but am stressing over how to do it!  

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

No fraid not, could you not take her to the vets   I don't think I would do ours.

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey girls, not long till fridge time scooby .. when is tom going in?  Have stopped feeding big one now, will probably put her away at the end of the month - probably halloween - a memorable day so easy to keep track how long she's been there.  Little one will prob join her at end of November.

Hows everyone?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy is now living in the draw under the bed!!! Pulled out of course and with lamp, rocks etc. She's made a right mess though and I can't tidy it coz I'm on 2ww. I'll try and upload a photo!

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't really see her, but there she is!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pic xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Have you seen it? Can't find the best one!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww bless her!  

Kay loads of best wishes for your 2WW hun      

Kay have you got nice weather still?  Its blinkin freezing here today, still getting lovely sunny days but brrrrrrr its cold!

I'll have another go to see if I can get pics on here.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Weather's turned now, bit chilly, thanks for the good luck wishes! We really want a sis or bro for Willy  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies 

Kay ~ OMG I am so sorry I didn't realise that you were on your  sorry  Sending you all the luck in the world for your     Will have a look at your pics later

Jovigirl ~ No Tom will go in probably mid December, we haven't decided when but need to think about it soon as 3 weeks of starvation  Thing is he really loves his food and I feel really awful not feeding him. First thing in the morning you move the food bowl and he runs (you know what I mean  ) to the spot where his food bowl was and just waits patiently for you to come back, its so sweet to watch. I really miss him too when he's not around 

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

scooby - good luck on your new cycle hun.

Kay xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi
I just joined ff. I have 5 tortoises, 2 large adults and 3 babies. All spur thighs, 4 of them turkish spurs and one tunisian spur. I also have 4 large terrapins, 3 red eared and 1 western painted. 
I do volunteer work for a tortoise charity/sanctuary so help look after over 300 more! I fine them the most amazing creatures.

H.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome H! 

You should be full of ideas for us 1/2 tortoise ladies then! WOW. We will get a friend for Willy when we buy a house and they have a garden instead of a balcony to roam around.

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome H ~ Wow you have got a few 

Kay ~  will be sending you lots of    thoughts daily


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone & all our torts are ok. 

Wecome H, I hope to do something for conservation/rehoming tortoises one day.  I agree they are amazing creatures, really fascinating!

Scooby know what you mean, little one litteraly charges to you when its dinner time, it's really cute and funny, her mouths wide open by the time she's by my hand. she sometimes bites at my fingers she's so eager.  Big one is much more chilled out about it all.

Going to get the fridge going tomorrow big one will be in there by the weekend  

xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

Yes its hard to put them away for the winter. My boggest one went in about 10 days ago - is weird without her. I have compensated though by bringing home another little tunisian spur to pair with mine. Hopefully they will get on well.
H


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say Kay I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and really hope you get your  am praying that you do, you so deserve it.

Hope everyone else is OK.

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok 

 Kay, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Another bloomin' BFN ... sorry peeps

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww Kay, sorry hun  

You take care of yourself, treat yourself to something nice and plenty of 'me time' doing exactly what you want to xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Big one went into the fridge tonight    She was ready bless her not really basked much the last few days.

I write her weight on top of the box so its easy to keep an eye on her during the checks ... how often does everyone weigh during hibernation?  I have also written night night, love you, sweet dreams  

Hope everyone is ok and torts are doing well


xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah Kay I am so sorry honey    life is just so unfair  You will succeed sweetie 

Jovigirl  ~ We don't weigh him during hibernation we write down all his details etc before he goes in and then weigh him when he comes out. Have you starved yours for the 3 weeks  I find this the hardest as he loves his food 

x x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes Scooby she was starved for 3 weeks, I feel such a bad mum doing it!  Big one doesn't really mind tho so don't feel too bad, its little one that makes it really hard she just keeps stomping round looking for dinner, it doesn't feel right depriving them of food does it!  Will feed fluffy this week then start winding her down.

Hope you're keeping alright Kay .... is willy running round or does she go any quieter at this time of year?

Love to all



xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy bit quieter as her lamp is her sunny spot so she generally stays there...bless

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

How you feeling Kay


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Really drained but moving on...FET in Dec...so no booze this Christmas...that's if the doc picks up his phone!

Kayx xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Kay
Sorry the news wasn't better. 
I tend not to weigh any tortoises in hibernation either. 
Did you hear on the news about that terrapin in north wales - some idiot tied it to a firework. SOme people are so cruel.

H


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd like to stick a firework up that persons   
(in bad mood today, can you tell  )
Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

That is sick, Kay, i'll hold them, you light it  

H did you hear about Tesco in Aisa selling live turtles?  I posted a link on this thread some time ago.


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hiya

Yes did hear about tesco - they will do anything for a profit. The charity I am involved in is trying to get people to boycott tesco - have cancelled my car insurance with them etc etc. I just hope that any terrpins they catch bite back at least causing them some pain. I have one, Margaret, who is quite a biter and when she gets hold it is very hard to get your finger back!

Oh my god, it is so cold in Wales today.

H


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

JUst got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope noone minds me saying - and i hope everyone else is ok.

Hannah


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

That's brilliant Hannah, you must be thrilled!            GOOD NEWS IS ALWAYS WELCOME!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

We love good news - congratulations Hannah you must be so thrilled   really pleased for you, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi hope you dont mind me jumping in on your wee thread, but since i was a wee girl i always wanted a tortoise, one day when i was about 7 i found one and thought it had been send to me as a present, i made it a bed and put it in my toy room ,then found out it was wee boy over the fence and had to give him back, hear breaking but it wasnt mine. anyway i would love one where can you buy them do you know a terrible thing in turkey they will sell you one and they were telling people to put the wee soul in the case i was shouting dont buy this its terrible, my DH was saying kim shut up you will get us murdered    .
kim xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey there Buster!  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening Ladies  

I think we are starting to think about seriously starting Tom's hibernation routine    I really feel for him, I feel so mean too  

Hope you are all well

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey girls

Awww scooby I know what you mean, about to start the same with my little one 

Welcome Buster, avoid pet shops at all costs.  Try British Association of Tortoise Keepers (BATK) or Tortoise Trust for information, BATK run re-homeing programs.  Once they are big enough they live outside during most of the summer, but you will probably need something inside for beginning / end of season.  My little one has been inside a lot this year due to the crap summer.  Hence my dining room is no longer a dining room    Depending on what age you get depends on the accomodation you'll need for them, other wise everything else feeding care etc is the same regardless of age.  Any questions feel free.

Kay hope you're keeping ok and still having some sunshine, its dark here by about 4.30 now  

H hope you're keeping ok

Have a nice weekend girls  xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

i have been looking at a breeder and he says he will post them? not sure about this, poor wee thing. do you know of any breeders in scotland
kim xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kim,

I'm no expert but to be honest I wouldn't buy one from somewhere like that, you can't see where they are coming from for starters so have no idea how he got them to sell in the first place, out of interest how much is he charging and what breed / age are they?  You just have no idea if there will be any health concerns and would be extremely expensive and heartbreaking if you wound up with a poorly little tort.  Could be something similar to a puppy farm just churning out torts to make money.  Hopefully I am wrong.  Depending on the age they should really be hibernating by now anyway.  Late spring / early summer would be a good time, and I know there are lots of tortoises out there who need re-homing.  Will give you plenty of time to plan / build accomodation for them - have you decided where it will live when you get it?

Am sure you will find a breeder in scotland, just take your time and get in touch with reputable organisations.

good luck!


xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

buster24 said:


> i have been looking at a breeder and he says he will post them? not sure about this, poor wee thing. do you know of any breeders in scotland
> kim xx


Hi Kim  ~ When we first started looking we were the same, it just seems cruel to put them in a box and post them  We are quite lucky that there is a shop near us that sells them  One thing you have to make sure is that you get all the correct paperwork with them 

Jovigirl  ~ Tom lives in our dining room permanently, not sure about keeping him outside incase he gets stolen 

xxxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Kim
I work with a tortoise charity - one very good piece of advice I can give you when choosing a tortoise is go somewhere to gett it from someone where you can actually see the parents of the little one you are getting. You will see they are healthy, size and most of all your will know the little one is bred in this country and no smuggled in.

Hannah


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

do you have a email address to get a rescue one, we are in no rush and will gladly wait. To be honest i would rather read more about keeping them first and get everything i need to keep it happy and safe. so maybe if i contacted a re-homing place now by early sping they may have one for me, as for the post one if you just google tortoise uk you will find it, i maybe wrong it maybe just  sounds like they post it, prob not what i think ( stick it in a envelope and put in post box     i think it maybe a courier firm      
kim xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kim ~ We did wonder the same if they did just put them in an envelope and drop them in the post box   I really hope you manage to find one, they are really cute and can be entertaining for hours, hard to believe but its true.

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kim

You can try the contact page on this http://www.batk.org.uk/ they do re-homing and may also be able to tell you of local breeders. http://www.tortoisetrust.org/whatsnew.html this one has loads of information for housing, diet, care etc.

Scooby know what you mean about them getting stolen, it is a worry. My little one has been in lots this year too due to the crappy summer, tho if it had been better she'd have been out for a couple of months. I only keep her out overnight for about 6 - 8 weeks when its really good, she wasn't over overnight once this year. Big one lives out there permanently, she has her shed with lamps and stuff, she wonders into the garden when she's ready and goes to bed when she's ready ... but she is big and weighs about half a stone so I don't have to worry about losing her or her escaping too much. It is easier with big ones I think for them to live out. I know I am looking at re-homing my little one  she's 4 now if I was keeping her within a couple of years I'd try to have her outside full time, weather & having suitable shelter permitting.

xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Kim

I will see if i can find a breeder in scotland for you.

Hannah


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

OMG a tortoise thread. I'm new here and i have one., I've had him for 2 1/2 years and would love some tips etc to give him a wonderful life.

I'm just going to read through this thread and then i'll be back


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

It was great reading this thread and made me realise that mine is 'normal' when he tries eating stones etc.

My first question is for those that have got more than 1 tortoise, do they bite each other? I want another one to keep mine company but are they bothered about company? I have heard they are prone to infection if they bite each other.

The second question is are there any risks with them when you are TTC? I've heard cat's wee is bad but is there anything with tortoises?

Thanks

I hope to get to know you all soon


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi
Welcome to the thread, I have not been here long either. You are fine to keep mor ethan one together but make sure it is the same type.
Dont think there are any problems with cleaning up after them - I got my BFP and am using latex gloves just to be sure but think its fine - I still stroke them and things.
Hannah


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Girls

I read somewhere you have to be careful with selmanela (i've spelt that wrong) with tortoises, but like with any pets just keeping hands washed after handling and you shouldn't have any problems.

As I understand it its ok to keep girls together so long as they are the same speices / sub species.  I have two testudo greaca, spur thigh, but was advised against keeping them together as they are different sub species 

Have always been told they don't need company and are quite happy alone, i've not had any in groups to compare to though xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have to share - have been in hospital for a week with gallstones and they did a very early scan at 6 weeks.  I AM HAVING TWINS!!!!!!!

Hannah

bad news means I probably will be too far gone to go to Bon Jovi...


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

That's great news HUN! WOW, I'm jealous!

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

HH30 said:


> I have to share - have been in hospital for a week with gallstones and they did a very early scan at 6 weeks. I AM HAVING TWINS!!!!!!!
> 
> Hannah
> 
> bad news means I probably will be too far gone to go to Bon Jovi...


OMG that's great news Hannah ~ Congratulations 

Did you really have gallstones or was it the twins


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Kay - your turn will come I am sure.
H


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Scooby
I really do have gallstones as well they showed up clearly ont he ultrasound - they are settling now though so fingers crossed.
The ridiculous sickness are the twins though. 

H

House with all cats, fish, terrapins, tortoises and two babies is going to be over full. Thank god will be summe rwhen the tortoises can live outside.....


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

And...oh yeh! I was congratulating you on the twins, not the gallstones   Hope you're well.

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening All 

How is everyone   Tom has only got one week left and then he's in the fridge    Must admit he has been driving us potty these last couple of days, he's been so active and keeps trying to dig apart from there is nothing in his box to dig    

Love to you all

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

My little one went in the fridge yesterday ... she has been really quiet this last week was hardly basking so knew the time was right for her.  

Its so cold out there today!  Has been a grim few days, very dark and dreary.

I hope you are all well,


xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Girls

How is everyone?  

Scooby how's Tom doing is he in the fridge yet?



xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes Tom went in the fridge on Sunday    

What about yours 

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, they're both settled in the fridge  

Roll on spring!  And summer ......... can't wait until summertime! 

Still think I will be re-homing little one  


Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jovi

What you rehoming and where?

H

ps hope you're ok.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Jovigirl  ~ Is there not anyway you can keep little one  It must be so heart breaking to have to rehome them


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey girls,

H have been thinking of rehoming my little tortoise (she's 4), I'm worried I don't have the time for her and am not at home enough during the day.  The older one pretty much looks after herself, don't get me wrong I feed her and look after her bathe her etc but day to day she just gets on with it, has her house (brick shed) with her lamp and bed and has free run of the garden, she gets up when she wants goes to bed when she wants and has all her fave places to bask or hide in the day.  There's a tortoise edible patch in the garden so has something to munch on before and after lunch!  Its not so easy with little ones, living between indoors and out, being around to keep an eye on them and she's too small to have free run of the place and she's a silly little girl tries to put everything she comes into contact with in her mouth   

I am prone to worrying about my pets want them all to be happy and healthy and have the best that they could have.

Thanks for thinking of me scooby, we shall see what spring time brings    Maybe I can work something out but if it is in her best interests I will rehome her   i'll just have to deal with it    I know you'll understand if the time comes and will be here to listen to me.  She has a long long life ahead of her and I want it to be the best!

Take care love to all

Jovi xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jovi

I'm really sorry if oyu have to rerhome one its hard to gget rid of a pet. If you deicde you have to rehome let me know - if i can help you find someone where you can maybe still get updates etc etc....

It's so cold at the moment - too cold to go outside.......

H


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS tortoise lovers.

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

​
*May 2008 fulfil your dreams

xxxx*​


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope everyones dreams come true in 2008.

Have a lovely time everyone xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Spaykay* ~ Just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck with this cycle and praying this is your time         you really deserve it                      

*Jovigirl* ~ How you doing  Hope you had a good Christmas, seems ages ago now 

*HH30* ~  hope your doing OK 

Sorry for being such a rubbish poster it just seems weird with Tom in the fridge, you sort of forget that you have tortoise   Roll on 1st March  

xxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Awwwwww thanks Scooby  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Spaykay said:


> Awwwwww thanks Scooby
> 
> Kay xxx


Your more than welcome


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

If anyone would like to rehome their tortoise or hears of anyone wanting to would you let me know? Me and DH would love one and we would give it a wonderful home


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi
Thanks Scooby. I am doing ok - have reached 12 weeks today and twins growing on target. Being very sick though. 
#How are you?
It is weird with the tortoises asleep - my little ones seem to need constant seeing too though at the moment as they miss the nice warm summer. 2 more of them will hibernate next year - will be so weird to be down to 2.

Hannah.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

HH30 - watch age (or size?) do you hibernate them at. At the mo I keep Willy awake, and she seems to be fine each year (apart from a bit of the runs!)....perhaps I should think about hibernating her next year? I've had her 5 years so she must be at least 6 or 7 and she's about 11.7 cm long. What do you girlies reckon? I'm a bit scared about doingit though as in Spain not so cold in the winter. Perhaps when I have a garden she'll just bury herself as she is mediteranean...that would be too easy thought, and I guess an animal might eat her! Have I gone mad?  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kay ~ Tom was only 6 when we hibernated him and had to reach a certain size before we could, I forget what the size was though. Will ask DH when he returns  I find the hardest thing the starving them beforehand as it just seems really cruel.

HH30 ~ 12 weeks already, wow that's gone quickly. I must say my sickness has just kicked in this morning  Am finding that constantly eating is helping although not my figure  

Saila ~ Jovgirl was maybe talking about maybe having to rehome one of her tortoises. Not sure if she still is though.

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG Scooby - I can't believe I missed your BFP....so sorry. A big huge [fly]CONGRATULATIONS![/fly] to you.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow you lot have been busy!  Was thinking this afternoon I must say hi to you all and I was coming on to wish Kay well and i've missed all this!

Scooby, I hadn't seen your sig hun I am sorry this is late coming but massive congratulations hun, absolutely thrilled for you  

Kay, I saw you were on wait on another thread, wishing all the luck in the world and really hoping that this is your time   

Hannah, 12 weeks already, wow time has flown  

How many tortoises do you have Hannah?

Kay I hibernated my little one for the first time when she was 3 years old - I check her weight every so often and she has a shorter hibernation.

Salia you can adopt tortoises from BATK ... unfortunately there are lots out there needing homes. Thats where I got my old lady from, she's gorgeous and such a character.  Older ones are definately easier to care for.  I'll be deciding in spring whether I will be parting with one of mine  

xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

HIya

Kay - By about 5 they should be doing a short hibernation. Hibernating actually elongates their lives. But we have many many months to think about it and loads of us here can talk you through doing it.  The one si will hibernate next year are one that will be 5 just before then and one then is seven and did hibernate ast year but had a bit of a runny nose this year and was not that well - is fine now though and so will go down again next year.

Jovi- I have 4 hear at this moment and 2 more in hibernation. All terrapins are hibernating now too. Wish my cats would hibernate as they are being really demanding at the moment - they hate this weather.

Scooby - I am so pleased for oyu. The sickness is horrid but worth it because you know that at the end of it comes a baby. Th.ats how i console myself when i am vomiting all day.

H.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hannah I know exactly what you mean about the cats.  Mine want to go out then realise how horrid it is out there so want to come back in, in and out, in and out, etc etc and I don't have a cat flap so have to get up everytime.  Meowing to go out, 2 mins later meowing to come back in


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the same problem - no catflap and prefer that but they are so demanding. 
I too don't want to go out in this weather unless I have to.

H.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kay ~ I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you                                    

x x x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

ta babe  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

What time will you know 

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I guess around 5 in the afternoon.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck Kay thinking of you hun


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

BFN again!

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kay ~ I am so sorry, life is so unfair     

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Kay I am sorry, like Scooby said its just not fair  

Be kind to yourself hun xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks ladies, your support means a lot to me!  

Kay xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sorry too Kay. 
H xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey girls

Hope you are all ok?  

Kay I love your new ticker!!!  Good luck hun, keep us posted!  I keep meaning to come over to sparklies, but not quite ventured there yet, Emma sent me an invite    We had a great single girls meet up, was so much fun!

H & Scooby hello!  How are you both doing?

Soon be spring girls, time to wake them up!  Then I have to decide  

Take care, love to all xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oooooo Jovigirl, yay, come and be a sparkly! Em had great fun too, made up for the bad date! I love my ticker too, it's so exciting! There's a light at the end of my tunnel at last!

Willy has dihorea, she always gets it in winter and then is fine as the weather picks up,. She still stufs herself with food, should I worry?

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Does she bathe?  If not i'd give her a 15min soak every other day or so to make sure she don't get dehydrated (mine won't bath of their own accord so I have to put them in a baby bath).  I'm not sure hun but if she's eating as usual then shouldn't be anything wrong .... does her diet change in the winter?  Could she need worming?  I think stuffing themselves with food is always a good sign!

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

As I'm not home during the day I don't see if she bathes or not, but I sometimes find poo in there so she must sometimes!   I think I'll pop her in there each evening when I get home just in case, and she's very greedy! And active...

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Good idea Kay - she'd hate it over here atm, its so cold and grey, wish I could hiberate!  I think I remember reading even if they don't appear to drink, they take water in through their tail, so if she needs it she'll get it somehow!  So long as she's not dehydrated should be fine.

You go girl, right into that light at the end of the tunnel   xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

JOVI!!!! GET YOUR BUM OVER TO SPARKLIES!!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

hello bossy Em! 

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a quickie - Life in Cold blood started tonight on BBC1 - a lovely little piece about torts some very cute footage xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Ooooh i've changed my mind the boys are fighting now  

Ooh nasty little tortoises,  noooo he's on his back and can't get up, he might burn to death    (That happened to a friend of mine)

Oh thank god for that, he got up!

Commentary over


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

hi girls. can you please PM me with breeders in the uk. My mum has always wanted a tortoise as she used to have one as a little girl and is allergic to all other animals. Would love to get her one. She's been such a great help to me recently. 
x x


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

i cant work out how ot send private messages - the best place in south wales to get a tortoise is the international tortoise assocation in sully. All home bred with licenses. Loads of advice its a registered charity whose founder has an MBE for services to tortoises/terrapins etc. Its phone number is 02920531282. They are brilliant and all my tortoises and terrapins are from there.....
if oyu want any more info let me know or contact them direct.
Hannah


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

hi everyone else 
hope all ok - all is well with me - twins growing and all i want to do is eat.
My terrapins have been popping out of hibernation to get sunshone so they are all well thankfully and i cannot wait to get the tortoises up and my little ones out intot he sunshine.
hubby is going to build them some new enclosures this year so they have even more space.
as fo worming - new vet guidelines suggest don't worm tortoises unless oyu actually know they have worms - and you would see these.
I watched the david attenborough last night too - it was incredible i loved it but i woo was upset when that tortoise fell on its back thank god it got up again....
that leatherback was mazing - one and a half tons... wow thats more than my car.
Hannah


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Hannah will look into it. P.s congrats on your twins!
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that Tom came out of hibernation on Saturday and is fine.  Its such a worry when we come to take him out incase he didn't make it but am so glad he did.

Hope you are all well  

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Great new Scooby, glad to hear he's up ok.  

I have just got little ones home ready, just checking the lamp temp is right tonight and will get her out of the fridge tomorrow.  How long do you leave him to come round before offering the lamp?  Or do you just put him straight back in home.

Hope eveyone else is ok xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

We left him in his plastic box on the worktop for about 45 minutes and he came round himself.  Then we put him under the lamp and left him there for an hour and then gave him a bath and some food.

How long has your little ones been in hibernation   Tom was in for about 10 weeks, he's still quite small    

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

She's been in for 12 weeks - going to give her a measure so will let you know what lenght / weight she is.

Hopefully they'll have a half decent summer this year!

The lamp is a pain, currently 38 degrees might need to get it down a little bit but will check my book.

Does Tom have a box in his pen to sleep in?  I've always put one in for her but she never uses it, always goes to the opposite corner!  Big one always goes into her bed at night but little one never has


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes but its built in, DH did a really good job of making it      He has a little radiator in there too, to keep him warm.  Have you seen them they are plastic and have strips in them which warm up.  Great invention.

We have put him in there for the past couple of nights but have left him now, he sleeps where he wants.  His box has a lid and so the heat stays in.

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey there! 

Willy has managed to pop out in the sunshine for a couple of days but it's gotten windy and cold again   Come on sunshine, Willy's missing you! Hasn't grown this year   then again, haven't measured in last couple of months.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I have just sent an email to see if I can find Fluffy a new home


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah Jovgirl ~ that must have been so hard


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad everyones tortoises are waking up well.
Jovi - can i help rehome fluffy - where are you? The you could still keep in touch with fluffy? Where are you looking to rehome?

Hannah


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Hannah,

Thank you for the offer of help, much appreciated.  Will PM you in a min.  I'd rather she went to someone who is experienced rather than go somewhere to be re-homed.  I know a guy who runs a Sanctuary down in Cornwall that would be perfect, they have over 100 including some giants but I'm struggling with transport as I don't drive and its about 5 hours away so a bit cheeky trying to find a lift!


Thanks hun xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Scooby I think Fluffy has a new home    I am very sad but glad she is going somewhere nice.  Hannah has kindly found somewhere I will be able to get updates from so its not all bad

Kay hope you're doing ok hun

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah hun how sad      At least you know she is going to a nice home 

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

sunshine perking up here! Some daytime bathing may be in order soon! YAY! Still trying to sell the flat to buy Willy a garden!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies  

How are you all?

Kay have you found Willy a garden yet?

Scooby & Hannah hope you and yours are all ok - sunshine will soon be on its way, I hope!

Well little fluffy will be going to her new home this Saturday    Some very kind people are collecting her to take her to her new home in South Wales, I must try to be brave as know it's the right thing to do - not matter how much it hurts.  Some rather stupid person had the nerve to say 'but its only a tortoise'   some people have no heart!!!!

Hannah special thanks hun for all your help with this, is very much appreciated!

Love to all

Jovi x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

How dare they Jovi, I'd so miss my Willy

The weather is really playing us up   and no luck on the garden, everyone to scrared of the "crisis" to buy anything!

Kay xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all
Jovi ignore stupid people they are not 'only tortoises'..... i will definately get over to visit fluffy within the next 10 days so will get photos for you.......

This weather is terrible, my little ones want some sunshine but there isn't any right now - I want some sunshine... maybe i need to live somewhere warmer....

I went to the Cardiff flower show yesterday and the owl sanctuary were there - i held a huge owl - its eyes were stunning but i did not trust that beak - could have eaten me in one go..... Apparently after the first Harry Potter film loads of parents tried to buy pet owls for their children - hardly a family pet....

Hope everyone is doing ok....

H. x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I need sunshine too H!  Sick of grey skies.  Aww can't wait to hear how fluffy is settling in, thank you!  I love owls too, our local wildlife rescue place has several, I love going to see them.  They also have a Kestral who cannot be released, absolutely gorgeous bird.  Can't believe they were trying to buy owls as pets!

 Kay & Scooby

Love to all xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

although i havent seen fluffy yet apparently she is settling in well and is gorgeous.... she is a really well cared for happy tortoise.
H


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks H - really nice to hear that.  As I read I could just imagine her stomping round enjoying new smells and flavours trying to put everything in her mouth


----------



## chick (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the site and about to embark on my first ICSI treatment in June BUT I have a tortoise, I used to have two but one sadly died but the other one is 4 years old and called chlyde,he is lush!I love him to bits, he lives in the house all year round.
Don't know how you all are doing on the treatment front anyone been successfull?? 
love chick


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oooooh I totally forgot - took big one out of the fridge on Saturday .... she laid a blooming egg!!!!!  She had only been out of hibernation for a matter of hours    I'm hoping for more days like today so she can go outside and do what tortoises do!!!  I got home tonight and cut the lawn in preparation so she can stomp round and find food  

Hi chick welcome hun!  Good luck with first round of treatment.  Sorry to hear you lost one of your tortoises  

We're all tortoise mad here


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hiya 
Cool an egg.....can't wait until my pairs are old enough to breed. I too would like some nice weather for mine to get out....Fluffy will be getting some good food as supermarkets donate fruit and veg  so the selection is great - better than the stuff i eat!!
Hi Chick - welcome to our tortoise area.  Sorry you lost one tortoise. What type is Chlyde?

Hannah.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Wonderful weather for tortoises at last!!!!  Have been putting Edna out during the day but will get her outside house sorted out this week so she can do as she pleases!  lLovely to see her basking in the real sunshine.

Hope you and yours are all ok.

Scooby long time no hear, hows you?

H hows you and bump?  Have you got your torts back home yet?

Kay, bet it's wonderful willy weather now, hope you're keeping ok hun

Hello chick, hope you're ok!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Jovi ~ I am good thanks, what about you 

We are so looking forward to being able to let Tom out in the garden, it will be lovely especially if this weather stays  

xxxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Finally beautiful weather here too and the little ones are getting some sunshine.....

Bump is growing now - not long to go. Have builders in at the moment so with some of their spare wood hubby is going to make another enclosure so they have more space then will pick my big too up next week - and take fluffy photos at the same time - although i gather she has already made a friend.

Have to bring my little ones in tonight though as we are predicted rain...

I think at this rate we could be in for a really hot summer - great iuf oyu are a tortoise not so great for humans who want to sleep at night......


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

My Willy is out all the time now! Doing good poops and all.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Edna's been pooping well too  

Just got her little house ready so she's out tonight - can finally clean up the front room!

Awww H fluffy has a new friend, how lovely!  Did make me smile.  I still need to find her paperwork (is in a box somewhere!) will let you know when I have it and I can send it on.  I do miss her so much but was absolutely the right decision.  Hope you're right about the summer, its looking good!

I should be a tortoise - I love the summer but could sleep through the winter without a doubt


----------



## cnld (Apr 6, 2008)

Help!!!

My FIL has looked after the tortoise my DH had as a boy ever since DH left home yonks ago. He has told us today that he finds it too much now (he is in his 80s) and has asked if we can have "it" to live with us. We naturally agreed and DD is very excited but we don't know what to do with it!! DH is going to build a run so it can't escape or get lost in our very large garden but we don't know what to feed it, does it have to go to the vets for check ups, when do we hibernate it etc etc. Unfortunately FIL is a bit scatty (to put it kindly!!) so isn't able to offer much advice!! DH got the tortoise 44 years ago for his birthday but he doesn't know how old it was at the time - he'd asked for a puppy so was totally unimpressed with getting a tortoise so didn't take a lot of notice it!!!

Maybe someone can advise on a thorough but straight forward book we could get?

Thanks
Caz x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi

Not sure on a book but my gran used to have tortoises years ago and she used to feed them salad for lunch - tomato quarters and cucumber and lettuce...!  She used to put them in a box with newspaper in the autumn and eventually they would go in to a cupboard in her bedroom for the winter and then in the spring they would be brought down to the hallway for a while to acclimatise before being let out for the summer months.  They used to roam her garden in the day time and get shut up in a plastic green house thing at night.  I am not sure if this is the best way but it worked for her and she had them for years.  I am not sure how well they will hibernate in a house with central heating so you will probably need to look in to that one but I am sure if you search Amazon or go to a reputable pet shop they can recommend a good book  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

No no no dont hibernate them in a house they have to be kept cold. I volunteer at a tortoise sanctuary whichh is a registered charity and run by a woman with an MBE for services to tortoises. I also have 6 of them myself.
If you pm me a long list of everything you want to know i will help you out and also give you her number and she would talk you through the whole thing too.
where in the country are you?
look forward to hearing from you.
Hannah


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Caz

I'm no expert but this is what I do with mine ...  HH will be able to give you all the advise you need.

My tortoise lives in the garden for most of the year although she needs to be in the house just before and after hibernation - our weather isn't the best for tortoises!  She went outside 2 weeks ago but had to be kept inside for just over a month cause it wasn't warm enough.  Mine has a shed outside that has a lamp - they need a lamp to bask under at about 30 degrees.  She has free run of the garden.  It's best to feed them as much wild food as possible, dandelions, clover, plantain, mallow, and a calcium supplement.  They can eat small amounts of lettuce (some are better than others, I use romaine) / cucumber / watercress but this is very low in nutrients so wild food is best.  Mine is a big tort I tried a run once but she hated it so gave up in a day.  She has free run of the garden and is in the shed at night.  Her routine is pretty much wake up, sit under the lamp for an hour or so to warm up then she's out in the garden, she'll wonder back to bed when she's ready.  As HH has already said they need to be cold to hibernate, too warm can cause serious health problems, ideal temperature is 5-7 degrees so mine goes in a fridge as it keeps a constant temperature - our winters can have mild and too cold spells.  Just noticed how long you've had her, she'll probably be about the same size as mine so will probably need quite a large run.  Best ask how she's been hibernated in the past.  They pretty much need an indoor area with lamp & box for a bed and access to outside.

Shout if you have any questions, I know I had loads before I got mine  x


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Having just helped rehome one of Jovigirls tortoises - take plenty of advice form her - it was one of the healthiest happiest tortoises - really well cared for.
Between us we should be able to help you. The  calcium supplement is very important. I also use some tortoise pellets to boost their vitamin intake.
H.


----------



## cnld (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your replies. I am in the process of compiling some questions to try and cover everything. Didn't realise it was so involved but like all these things once you've learnt it then it becomes straight forward - I knew nothing about cats before I got two of them!!

Thanks again and hope to chat to you all on the subject over the coming weeks.

Caz x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oooooh Kay look at your ticker   

H - do you leave your big torts outside at night?  Mine has a brick built shed with her lamp under, but of late she's taken to settling under a rather overgrown mallow bush or under the rockery somewhere!  I have to hunt her down, can take a while it's very overgrown at the moment!  I take her into her house so her lamp is there for her when she wakes.

Hope everyone is keeping well, come on summer!  That lovely weekend we had fooled me into thinking it was here now I'm all cold again  

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

Yes my big ones stay out at night they have a waterproof house filled with untreated hay and they snuggle up in there at night and on cold days.

Little ones are by necessity in at the moment because it has gone really cold here again.

That said until I now get the twins out of me I don't want it to hot as i might melt. I am a beached whale now.

Usual rubbish weather here for a bank holiday weekend.  House is full of miserable cats who hate getting wet.... means there is little bed space for me to rest as they get there first!

H.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't find her tonight  

Hope she's tucked up somewhere cosy, don't like to think of her out there, like her to see her lamp so she'll go under it first thing.  Am trying not to worry ... will have another look before dark

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah hun am sure she will have found somewhere nice and cosy for tonight    

Its still worrying though  

x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Scooby.  Hope Tom is ok, bet he's grown since hibernation, mt little one always looked bigger when she woke up.  Just been out with my brolly and torch, can't find her.  I am 99.99% sure she can't have escaped.  Ohhhh.  I hope she's stomping round somewhere in the morning or i'll be worried sick.  It will teach me a lesson - I have been bad and the bottom of the garden is so overgrown, I should've got it sorted before now.  If she's not shown up I'll be chopping down the garden tomorrow


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Any news 

Yes Tom has grown and is now a little devil at times


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Scooby, just found her!  Must dash, need to get back to work, she's soaked bless her so have put her under her lamp, be back later xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank goodness, was really worried for a while    

Catch you later

x x


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Finally some nice weather, even here in Wales. This has led to very happy tortoises......

Hope everyone is ok?

Hannah.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy is having a blast on the balcony now! Making a right mess and trying to escape   Jovi Em said that Edna was hilarious and got stuck in the fire grill or something?  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

Let's hope the sun is here to stay this time!  

She was funny Kay, just come wandering into the house 5 mins before Emma arrived.  She got herself stuck on the floor of the mantlepiece thingy - I suspect she was just being lazy cause it's only about 3 inches high  

Jovi xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy is trying to climb and keeps ending up on her back, liddle legs a flappin' away  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

It's funny when they do that, Fluffy's head used to go from side to side aswell


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

yup


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Question for you ladies   

Can Tortoises go on heat     Don't laugh but Tom has been going really mad and attempting what looks like mating with his log


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know Scooby!  A couple of times I stroked the back of fluffy's shell and she'd shake her booty at me


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

This is like he is mounting the log and then well trying to do it      

DH took him away from the log but he ran back really quickly


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

All animals need rumpy pumpy don't they?

Kay xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello
Just wanted to pop on and see how everyone is doing? This changeable weather is driving mine mad - they don[t know if they are coming or going.

One of the little ones, has a real love for brussel sprouts which is annoying as they really stink when you cook them. Whole house ends up smelling of them and just to keep one little tortoise happy!

Also to say I may not be online for a bit after the end of next week as my c section has been set for 1 July - 37 weeks so i will be in hospital for a few days then I imagine really busy. 

Hope everyone is ok.

Hannah


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hannah great to hear your news!  How exciting.  If you still have my mobile ? please text me with the news!!  Do you know the flavours yet?  

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hannah that's my birthday!!!! Great day to choose!!! (also princess Di's and very fanous big boob bay watch lady...name escapes me! ....Pamela Anderson! All classy ladies!)

Kay xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes I still have your mobile and will text you when my two little sons arrive.... ENjoy bon jovi....
and Kay, glad they have your birthday that bodes really well.....

well i will be around until then and hopefully not too long after, i mean they have to sleep sometimes don;t they?

bath day for the tortoises today - always takes a while.....
H


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Bath day? Whats' that? Willy bathes herself! She found her way up onto the ledge of the balcony today! I think she climbed up a towel, so no drying them out there any more! Bad parent  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish summer would decide if it's here to stay    Surely this year can't be as bad as last!

Tort is doing fine, she still keeps wondering up into the house, everyday this week she wondered in when I come home at lunch time to feed her  

My dog is poorly    Has been on antibiotics for 10 days just been for another check up and still has infection so two more weeks of pills for her, fortunately (hopefully) nothing serious but blooming expensive!!!  Gotta go back in two weeks

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy excellent at climbing now and on ledge at other side of balcony...very deterined young lady, have now moved the plant pots now!!!!! Good excuse to move to a house I reckon!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Edna managed to climb a plant pot once    They're blooming strong aswell she once moved a huge pot one, must have been 4 times her weight, they can't be bothered to go round things they just go through  

xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

they can be lazy creatures. Humphrey is bigger than Mimi and if she is in the way he will just go over or move her....... No manners at all.

Still adore them though for all their lack of manners.....

Finally the good weather is backa nd I have happy tortoises. Greedy ones too.... the more expensive the fruit the more of it they want to eat.

H


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry to crash but I have a joke for you.....



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Suicide Bomber runs into a Pet Shop and yells "You've all got a minute to get out!" 
The Tortoise at the back of the shop shouts "You Bas*ard!"


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

you following me Carole?   I hope you don't get these jokes off DS!!!!!!!   

Kay xxx

P.S. I dodn't know tortoises could talk?


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAY!!!!!

Be back in a few days.

Jovi, thanks so much for the text - meant a lot. Will be in touch.

Hannah


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Hannah. Thinking of your 2 littlies and you on their birthday too!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAY!!

Hope you have had a lovely day hun, lots of love xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know I had a text from H yesterday and all is well ....  I'll leave the rest of the details sure she will want to let you know herself!

Love to all x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Kay, how was the Birthday?  Did you do anything nice to celebrate?  Hope you wasn't too sober   

x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I got in a bad mood on my bday as I cleaned house for estate agents to visit and thgey 1 Didn't turn up and 2 didn't even bloomin phone!

H - can't wait to hear all your news!

Kay xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm home.......

They are perfect...........

I  am sore from the  section  as  I have an infection.The hospital was filthy, understaffed and useless but who cares. My boys are ok.

Thomas Julius was born on the 1 July at 12.01  weighing 6Ils exactly and George Henry at 12.02. weighing 5Ilbs 8.

Our hospital stay was extended as both boys lost a lot of weight as the staff were too busy to help me feed them. They are now gaining and back on track.

I hope everyone here is well.

Kay, how was your birthday
Jovi,  thank  you for your support.

Hannah


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Awwww, CONGRATULATIONS! But so sorry you were treated so badly.  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations H!  Thanks so much for the text hun.  Glad you are home, the hospital sounded awful, hope you're infection clears up soon and you're on the road to recovery.  Must be lovely to be home with your boys, so happy for you all, enjoy!  xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Congratulations Hannah      

Sorry you have been treated so badly, least your home now  

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Scooby - congratulations on your beautiful baby.  

How is everyone getting on? I'm thinking about preparing Willy's indoor home and am looking for a heat lamp. We have a lighth that gives off sun light but not heat. Is an infra-red lamp correct to buy?   Am looking on amazon and really don't know...

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hiya Kay,

I just use a spotlight for heat .... one of those reflector type things. Very cheap, a couple of pound for 2 from good old Wilko.

This is the kind of thing I'm rambling on about http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0244313 it's what Edna has in her outside home for heat. When fluffy was in for a long time i'd use a lamp that gave UV or UVA as well but just one of these for the heat spot, I can't remember will have a look on net 2m when I have more time, but for heat that is definately the cheapest.

Hope everyone is ok,

Love to all xxx

/links


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

It's gone really hot again here now!   So just normal 602 bulbs then really?

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Think we've had about three hot days all year  

Sorry I don't know what a 602 bulb is  

It's cold .... she has her heater in the shed but think she'll be in the dining room in a week or two.  Where do you keep Willy, does she have a pen or free run.  Edna is too big to pen in so she just wanders round, thank heavens for wood floors!!

Jovi x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oops, I meant 60 Watt!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, the reflector type.  I use 100W outside and 60W inside - might even get away with a 40 depending on how warm it is.  I set it up with a thermometer on the floor for a couple of hours and higher / lower the height of the bulb until the temp is right.  Have you got the lamp holder / shade thing?  Blooming heck i'm [email protected] at explaining things


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope, I've got nothing   Need to go shopping. Willy found her way into the house the other day   But she tried it again yeswterday and fell flat on her back   I'll get a clip on light holder and use that...what's a shade thing?

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi ladies
mind if i join you? I just bought two baby hermanns for my DP's birthday (bought them from a friend) they are 4 yrs old and very small..have called them marge and Homer..they are soooooooo cute! we are not going to hibernate them this year (cos we only just go them and would worry it would go wrong) I have them in a type of open vivarium...no glass..I have the UV light for growth and a small lamp for heat but worry it doesnt give enough heat..we are thinking of getting a heat map to ensure the box is warm enough, particularly at night...anyone use one of these?
am looking forward to talking to you all about these fascinating and endearing creatures!!
Pobby x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome Pobby, haven't we met before?

Well, it's now cold   But I have bought the lamo for Willy...not sure what height to put it at though, I guess she'll move away if she gets too hot. Hopefully stop her getting winter diohrea, can't wait to get a house where I'll have somewhere of a consistant temperature to hibernate her.

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi there kay..yes we have met...think maybe on the adoption boards but not sure!
How are you getting on with the adoption process? 
I have gone off the idea of a heat mat...have hearda few negative things about them..I weighed them today and they only weigh 2 ounces each! thats really tiny isnt it? they seem healthy and active and the shells look fine but i would have thought at age 4 they would be heavier? 
they have eaten loads of dandelions today, they loved them!
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Kay  

Hi Pobby, welcome aboard!  That does sound a little bit light, have just gone through my records for my little one, she was 103g aged 1 and 496g aged 4.  Are you sure the scales are right?  I found kitchen digital scales the best for accurate reading, the dial type ones would alway give odd readings.  Does sound like you have a good set up, I agree with you and wouldn't bother with a heat pad.  Are you keeping them in the house?  If so then room temperature is fine, just check that the lamp for them to bask in is about 30 degress directly on the floor directly underneath it (i'm guessing it's hanging and the bulb pointing towards the floor).  I might be re-homing mine after hibernation, if I do then I have some weed seed, you will be more than welcome to it - that's if I don't change my mind, I done that several times before I finally rehomed my little one    You can grow it in pots, and put a tray in there vivarium for them to graze on.  

Mine will be in the fridge in the next week or so, the [email protected] summer has really slowed her down and she has stopped eating. 

Kay, we had our first frost the other night, it has been really cold!  If you can get hold of a thermometer and check the temperature at the floor, should be about 30 degrees.  

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

OK....Willy seems happy basking but has pooped absolutely everywhere!!! I haven't bought flooring yet. Anyone know where I can get seeds over the internet?

Yes Pobby! On the adoption threads! All was fine until they asked for a paper I have no idea where to get. Gonna try tomorrow. See you over at the adoption thread.  

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hello ladies
I believe in fairies..thank you for your welcome hun...have you hibernated yours yet?
I am so fascinated by my two but I know this is silly but I worry about them a lot! its hard to know if they are happy if you know hat i mean? its easy with a cat or dog but sometimes they look so    am i just mad? maybe thats what all tortoises look like..
thanks for all the tips anyway. great idea about growing from seeds..i am trying them with different veg at the mo, they had a few sprouts yetserday and today they are munching cooked squash! 
Kay, good luck with the paper you had to find..hope it is sorted now.
Have a lovely weekend
love pobby xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

She's in the fridge


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I think Willy is happy when her poo is solid, she eats, basks and runs around. Have you ever dreamt that your tortoise can run and jump?   I do, quite often   Ok, I just remembred that last night I was pg wth a tortoise and they had to give me a ceasarean (sp.) that's truely  

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

kay!    I thought I was nuts..i dreamt I had had a sex change last night!    but that is only after the dream that I was told the tortoises were actually water tortoises and that they liked to swim and I had been very cruel for not giving them a little pond to swim in   
oh dear...what is to become of us?!!  
I must admit I feel quite stressed about them..they seem quite inactive during the day and seem to spend the whole time basking? I havent had the heating on much yet as its been fairly mild but yesterday I had the heating on and they were absolutely tearing around! so now i think im being cruel and the tank needs to be warmer? (I dont have a glass front to the tank as heardit can cause respiratory problems) was wondering if i should get one of these heat mats but put it at the back wall of the tank...any ideas anyone??
Pobby xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Spaykay said:


> Hello, little me here, timidly announcing my !!!! WOOHOOOO! Please stay little ones. 1st scan Monday 10th November
> 
> Kay xxx


Kay, I have just seen your news, I can't tell you how happy I am for you both 

Tom is still out although I think we are going to get him ready for hibernation in the next few weeks 

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you!!! I'm in shock still!

Kay  xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

But what a lovely state of shock to be in.  

I am still smiling from reading your news.

x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

My dream of being pg with a tortoise must have been a preminission!  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Spaykay said:


> My dream of being pg with a tortoise must have been a preminission!
> 
> Kay xxx


Oh god I missed that    

Must have been the drugs 

xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

oh my goodness! kay!! what wonderful news!! well done babe..that is super duper!!  would do a dancing banana but it messes up the laptop!...ah, am so chuffed for you babe! do keep us posted and loads of luck for a happy healthy 9 months!! 
love pobby Homer and marge!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Kay that is fantastic news. SO may congrats.....

H

ps all my tortoises in the fridge too....


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy is bathing and speeding around...hasn't noticed it's nearly winter!   AND has solid poos...the spot light is doing it's job! Thanks for your advice ladies!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello all,

Ah Kay so pleased for you  

Glad Willy is enjoying her lamp.

I reckon torts have the right idea hibernating through this [email protected] weather.


Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Willy will get a schock next year when she meets the fridge for the 1st time!  

kAY XXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tom is now on starvation poor thing then he meets with the fridge again ................ it seems so cruel doesn't it 

xx


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

cnld said:


> DH is going to build a run so it can't escape or get lost in our very large garden


I remember us having one when I was little, the run would be a great idea - people say they move slowly
ours used to be found several streets away!



cnld said:


> but we don't know what to feed it, does it have to go to the vets for check ups, when do we hibernate it etc etc.


don't remember ours ever going to the vet but I do remember the hibernation ritual
everyone trying to coax the daft animal to tuck its legs and head in before putting it in the box, checking it throughout the winter and opening it up after
not once did it ever put any body parts inside its shell


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

i'd like to offer help cos i love animals  - but we had one when we were little (shmus)  and my mum put it under the stairs to hibernate but when she 'remembered' it might need to come out of hibernation she put it infront of the fire to warm up... only to find it was completely rotten!   poor thing must have dies and rotted away   so i guess  i cant really offer any advice, but wanted to say good luck


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

How are we all?

And how are our little shelly friends?

Edna is going to her new home on Thursday  , getting her out of the fridge in the next day or so  

Jovi x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Well hello there!!! Long time since we've chatted on here! Willy is out on the balcony looking forward to moving house to somewhere with a garden, if we can ever get a mortgage organised!  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Kay!!!! Look at your pic, aaaahhhhhh  

We actually have sunshine this afternoon, if I'd known it would be like this would have taken her out today.  Willy will love having a nice new garden ... don't envy you having to sort out mortgage though.

It's been ages since we chatted .... we hibernate too  

Jovi x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Welllll, SPRING is in the air!!! YAHOOOO!

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

HI tortoise lovers!!
I had Homer and marge out on the lawn today as it was so sunny and nice but I think they were a bit miffed!    They are back indoors now under their lamp...I kept them awake all winter so they could put on a bit of weight and they have definately grown and put on weight.. I get a bit stressed about them as from time to time we will come home and they will have flipped onto their back..it really freaks them out and it really upsets me!    does it happen often to your torts? I dont suppose there is a way round it!
Kay..great to see your pregnancy progressing so well...i like your 3D pic! theyre so clever! do you know what flavour??
Hi Jovi..know what you mean about hibernating...wish  i really could do that! will yoube left with any torts once edna has been rehomed?
xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Pobby - gonna be a little lady called Emily Grace

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

oh thats lovely hun    lovely name aswell........... well done you! xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you  

Kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Spaykay said:


> Pobby - gonna be a little lady called Emily Grace
> 
> Kay xxx


Kay ~ That is lovely   How you feeling 

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Very well thank you Scooby. How's your little one?

SO nice to be chatting to you guys again  

kay xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Spaykay said:


> How's your little one?
> 
> kay xxx


He is just great thank you. He has learnt to shake his head from left to right this week for no reason at all but its very funny  

When are you finishing work 

Whereabouts in Spain are you as FIL lives there 

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in Madrid...think I'm gonna finish end of June. Will be 35w by then I think,

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Aaaarrrgggghhhh just lost my post  

Kay you have chosen a lovely name for your little girl, I am very very happy for you    I agree, it's great this thread is revived, us chatting again signals summer is on the way!

Scooby nice to see you again .... can't believe your little one is 7 months already!!  Where did that time go? 

Pobby if you ever want to chat about hibernation let me know, it's nerve-wracking the first time but it is the natural thing for them to do.  I know what you mean when they land on their backs - they don't like it - I hated it when I found my little one like that. 

HH are you still reading hun?

I have just sobbed for the last 1 1/2 hours, my girl has gone    Now I'm writing about her I'm going to start blubbing again.  She has gone to the lady I had her from who will re-home her, so I will hopefully get updates.  I couldn't give her the attention she needed since I found myself single, when she was awake I was at work, not here to look after her. I will have tortoises again one day.  

Hope I can still stay and chat with you guys!  Please don't banish me  

Jovi x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Ah Jovi    so sorry you have had to part with your little girl......I know you must be feeling down about it but im sure she will go to a lovely home..and yes, you WILL have tortys again!

keep your chin up hun and keep chatting to us..i will definately seek you out when i need tips for hibernation!!
love Pobby xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Jovi  - your torty may not be at home with you but you wisdom still goes on so don't you dare leave us!  

Kay xxx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Hi Hi

I have popped on...... Life is chaos here. Great to read what everyone is up to.
Jovi girl how are things?
Emily Grace - is a beautiful name - love it.

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

YAWN...morning ladies...Willy is loving his new home and the summer sun (it's come early this year and is HOT HOT HOT!)

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi ladies
how are you all and your lovely shelled friends?    kay, i just wanted to say a massive congratulations to you hun!!     i hope you and Emily grace are both doing well  
well this month is a bit of a wash out isnt it?    my two havent been out much at all and when i do put them out they dont seem to enjoy it and hide away...
ah well, I am really happy with them. dont know if you remember when i got them in october they were only 2oz each (age 4) which is 50g...... i am happy to report that marge is now a whopping 11oz ((about 300 odd grammes)    so im very pleased with that and Homer is slightly lagging behind though goodness knows why...is it true girls are bigger than boys? or have we got the sexes all mixed up?!!  I have got them into the komodo tort pellets, dandelion flavoured..they look for me in the morning and rush across their tank to gobble it up..they are sooo cute, i do love em! 
hope your boys and girls are all doing well..
lots of love pobby xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks Pobby

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Kay I hadn't heard your news sorry for not posting before!  Congratulations!!!!  Oh look at her photo, she is gorgeous hun.  So happy for you all   

Congratulations to you and DH  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hello ladies

Hope all you torty lovers are well.... 
I am hibernating my two this year and am VERY nervous! I know they want it as spend the whole day in their 'tunnel' and dont come out to bask..I stopped feeding them about 10 days ago which I feel awful about.    I have read conflicting info on the net as to how long to starve them i read two weeks-6weeks.. no way can i starve them 6 weeks! just wondering what you ladies did with yours? 
any advice r.e hibernation gratefully received!
love pobby xx


----------



## kaz7777 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi our tortoise tends to stop eating himself and then we just put him in the pet carrier we had for our small dog with a cosy fleecy blanket for the winter. He sometimes gets up during the winter but doesnt usually eat anything although we usually make him some green beans just  incase he does.  Ps green beans are his favourite. We have had him since I was 9 and I am now 42. He is still very small in size and he was green when we got him from a pet shop so I think he was just a baby then.
I live in the UK and you dont see them in shops for sale around where I live in Scotland anymore.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

We've got a Hermanns, he's about 5 now.  We dont hibernate him because we use him for education and children's entertainment (going to lots of childrens parties goes REALLY well with the IVF!!  ) so we can't manage without him all winter.  He lives in a viv that has the door open all the time for ventilation, with a nice heat and UV bulb.  For those of you into reptiles that don't already go on it, try www.reptileforums.co.uk.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thankyou ladies, its good to talk to others with tortoises. they are such lovely creatures. i know i will miss them when they go into hibernation!    Kaz, wow, you have had yours for such a long time and you have obviously got a method  that works well for him! one of my big concerns os they say you cant put them in the shed (i get that) but also not the loft..problem is we dont really haveanywhere else that is an ambient temperature!
Hazel, i like the idea of your tort at the childrens party, do they like him?   thankyou for the link, i will check that out now.
thanks girls xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

They love him!!  We take lots of other stuff as well, not just the tortoise.  I'm on that forum as Talk To The Animals.

Not really sure how we'll manage if I end up preggers or when a baby arrives, but I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Pobby if you can get a cheap second hand larder fridge (one without the icebox) then hibernation is so worry free (ish  ) as you can maintain just the right temperature.  As for food remind me how old yours are?  I think about 4 weeks without food will be good, but give them a luke-warm soak every few days, and if you can manage it everyday a week before they go into hibernation.... it helps them empty their systems before bedtime  

Good luck - they'll be fine, I remember my first year I was terrified!

Hello Hazel & Caz


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thankyou so much jovigirl!  
after much fretting, we have decided to go for the fridge option! we bought a second hand small fridge a few days ago.. i have been bathing them every second day..bless them, i really want to hibernate them now. its the not feeding i hate though I must say, they are doing NOTHING and dont seem to miss the food so im guessing they very much are looking foward to going in the fridge!  
thanks so much for the advice..I may seek you out later to pick your brains!
hello ladies, hope you all have a lovely w/end xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Pobby have you got a thermometer?  I've got a couple if not - there's a probe on a wire thing so you can read the temperature without having to open the door all the time - if you've not got one let me know I'll see if I can find you one (though my house is like a building site at the minute, but if I can find it you can have it!).  A little tip - get the fridge on a few days before you put them in so you can make sure the temp is ok/stable.  

They'll be fine   I always used to feel bad not feeding mine too!

You have a good weekend too x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi girls
I only just saw your last post Jovigirl...thanks so much for the offer of a thermometer   v kind  
we did buy two and they have been in the fridge for just over a week now  
it seems to be going o.k..they are alive anyway!! temps are staying fairly stable. i did weigh them yesterday and the little boy is maybe loosing more than i would like but maybe thats normal in the first week..really hope it settles out as dont want to wake him up.
hope your all well...
pobby xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

How are you all?  Will our shelled friends be coming out of hibernation soon?

It's been a gorgeous day here today, made me think of Edna and Fluffy and how they won't be marching round my garden this year  

xxxx


----------

